# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some shots of my Livebearers...

## AQUASAUR

I had going so many times to start a topic like that...
So, here a couple shots of my young Guppies for beginning:

----------


## juggler

As usual - beautiful shots!

----------


## stormhawk

Nice shots as always Hristo. Is there anyone in Bulgaria, that keeps wild livebearer species? In Singapore we only have the occasional Micropoecilia or a random goodeid that appears for sale once in awhile.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hi, mate! Yes, here are some people in Bulgaria keeping some livebearers species, but I can't tell you what exactly are they in this moment...?
I had keep lately some of these wild *Bolivian Guppies*:



...and some *Endlers Livebearer*...Of course, we got here in Bulgarian rivers the wild ones - *Gambusia affinis*

----------


## hwchoy

that purple coloration is stunning! you say it is a wild guppy from Bolivia? or perhaps it is another species in the guppy complex?

----------


## stormhawk

WOW that guppy is stunning. So much purple, and the pinkish purple plant flower? beside it just accentuates it further. 

Choy I think the fish is from a feral guppy strain found in Bolivia.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here a couple more...They're suppose to be some variety of* GREEN SNAKESKIN GUPPY:*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Actually, the color of This * "Black Prince" Guppy* is rather solid black...
but after flashing - is visible even its blue eyes and blue lipstick...

----------


## TyroneGenade

Wow! Those are spectacular black guppies. These are way better than the black Moscows I saw back in Italy. Very impressive.

Do you have solid reds and albino solid reds in Bulgaria?

----------


## AQUASAUR

> Do you have solid reds and albino solid reds in Bulgaria?


Sorry, but I'm not sure what exactly you call "solid red" guppy?  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more Guppy variety,which I had keeping lately:

----------


## Xianghao

amazing photos..

----------


## barmby

stunning! good work

----------


## AQUASAUR

It seems like ...the Spring come into one of my Guppies tank... :Wink: 

*Half-black Yellow/Pastel Guppy*




Depending of the different lightning, their pastel pattern changing a lot of unique color nuances...

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here are some others of my favorites Livebeares - The Black Molly:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with some Guppy action shots...

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Here are some of my Tuxedo funtail Guppy:*

----------


## Emokidz

Very beautiful pictures and fish you have there! Enjoyed looking through every bit of it.  :Well done:

----------

